# Nice to meet ya! pics included, of course



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice to meet you! And wow! He's pretty!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

He is a very beautiful horse, nice and solid looking.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

He's lovely! 
Welcome to the forum


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

He's a gorgeous horse 
Welcome to the forum, hope to see you around.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

thats great what you do  
I would love to rehome OTTB some day but I don't really have the experiance 
and your horse is beautiful love him lol


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

Welcom to HF! Gorgeous horse! I'd love to do what you're doing someday!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

welcome to the forum. I Love the shot of him running in the snow. I hope you have that framed somewhere.


----------



## duckeh (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks very much everyone, I like to stay active on forums, so it's nice to find a very active one filled with nice people.

I've worked with a few off track horses other people have owned and it's very rewarding to see them blossom when given the chance.. we currently have a few retired horses and a few working into a new career. I love my warmbloods, but I love the minds that off track horses have as well.

Anyways, thanks very much for the warm welcome everyone


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

I love the first picture! What a handsome guy!!


----------

